# Won't leave his pouch unassisted...



## jlining (Dec 6, 2011)

I recently got a new hedgehog and things have been alright so far.. He really likes me and welcomes me holding him and giving him treats.. After I pick him up, he eats, drinks, poops and goes back into his pouch and won't be seen again until I take him out again.. At first I thought to myself, hmmm maybe I should go a few nights without taking him out to see if he will do so on his own.. I set up my camera and went to bed.. I woke up and the entire night he didn't leave and same as the next night.. It's starting to become concerning because the only time he will eat is if I take him out and place him by his food when I get home at 4am.. Then when I go to bed I hear him eat and drink and go to his corner to poop and right back into the pouch.. No use of the wheel or any of his toys.. I film his cage 24/7 now to see if he comes out during the day and still nothing.. But he seems happy and not sick so i'm confused and concerned because it can't be healthy to spend only 10 minutes a night out of his pouch and small portions of the day when i hold him... Is this normal to the adaption process?? or should i be worried? He is about 8 weeks old and I've had him for a little over a week..


----------



## CoxMD (Apr 30, 2010)

What temperature do you keep his cage at? If he's cold he's sure not going to want to leave his warm sleeping bag.


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

Are the lights entirely off during the night? I know my hedgehogs won't come out of their bags unless my room it totally dark.


----------



## jlining (Dec 6, 2011)

It's 78 In his cage and 84 in his pouch.. Also, It is Pitch black at night.. I am a cab driver and I leave him alone with the lights all off and when I get home at 4am I have to take him out to eat and drink, if not he just stays in there...


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

it's entirely possible he gets his exercise in before you get home at 4 am. Have you left flour on his wheel to see if it is disturbed while you are out?


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

Is he getting 12-14 hours of light each day?


----------



## jlining (Dec 6, 2011)

I film him with my extra security camera I have so I know for sure he isn't doing anything... And yes, he gets all the natural day and night because he is in a well lit room with windows and it is pitch black at night from natural darkness... I'm just uncertain what is going on because he is happy when I hold him and eats and drinks when I place him by food, but I just don't know why he won't do it on his own... Now, I'm wondering if the fleece floor I use is frustrating him, maybe he likes regular bedding, no signs say he doesn't like it though.. Also he is in a wired cage, not a tub cage like he grew up in.. Could it be these changes are upsetting him? Is it not as snuggly for the floor to be fleece instead of shavings he can dig in? I feel like if I took him to a vet they would say he is fine because he is fine when he is being around people, I feel this is more psychological than physical...


----------



## alexvdl (Dec 19, 2012)

A couple things. Natural darkness isn't really that dark. You have the moon, stars, ambient light from towns or streetlights, etc. A lot of Hedgehogs won't run unless it is pitchblack. 

As for natural light, light changes can sometimes make hedgehogs attempt hibernation. It's not the correct time for that really, as the days are getting longer, but getting a lamp timer can keep a steady 12-14 year round.


----------



## Shell (Aug 23, 2012)

I agree with alexdvl. I went through much similar with my Percy. The first time he wouldn't leave his cuddle sace
k was because I used a snuggle safe heat pad ontop of his cage, above his cuddle sac. It kept it nice and warm, but his play room with his wheel was on the other side (two cages joined by a pvc pipe) and he wouldn't leave his safe warm haven. After I removed that, he would only come out to grab a quick snack and head back, but at least he was coming out. It turned out that the moonlight, even though minimal, coming through the window bothered him. I had to buy a blanket that didn't let any light through what so ever, and put it over his cage. As soon as I did, I could hear him wheeling away all night. They are touchy little critter's.


----------



## jlining (Dec 6, 2011)

So I got my hedgehog evaluated by a hedgehog specialist here in southeast michigan and it turns out he is blind!! That's why his eyes are solid blue and no black.. I thought it was a pigment problem, turns out he is blind... It explains why he never leaves his pouch and why he never freaks out when I handle him and lunge my hand towards him... He will be okay as long as I feed him by hand and give him water by hand, but as for running on his wheel and playing with toys, that won't happen  The only exercise he will get is if I get him to move in my hands.. It will be tough because I have to be their for him EVERY day for him to eat or drink or he will die, unless he can find everything by scent... He trusts me though because he welcomes my voice and gets happy when I call out his name cause he knows he is about to eat when I do... I'm just pissed because my brother got a hedgehog from the same breeders in michigan and his died from mites within a week of buying it... They weren't helpful and lacked responses towards either of our questions, I guess my brother Jamie said they were really quick to respond once they found out that his had mites.. I guess for some breeders it is only important to be attentive when it's their own asses that they have to look after.. He didn't even want to tell them, but I convinced him to say something in case the other heggies have problems too.. Because I have humbled myself from the disturbing news of my heggies blindness and my brothers recent loss due to these breeders lack of attention, I will not release who they are in case this was an 'honest' mistake on their part and they don't deserve their reps tarnished.. Thank you to everyone who left their feedback and advice  and please wish Coco the best..


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

Wow! I'm glad you were able to figure out what the issue is. Sounds like you are trying you best and that's all you can do! I have always wondered since we got Henry if he might possibly be blind in one eye (just a hunch due to the way he reacts if we approach him from one side or the other) anyways best of luck to you and your little one!!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I have had a blind hedgehog in the past. She behaved just like all my other hedgehogs with the exception that she was more active during the day than my others. As long as I didn't change anything in her cage, and always put everything back when I cleaned it she was fine. I always spoke to her before picking her up so she wouldn't be startled. She ran on her wheel, ate and acted completely normally. 

Hedgehogs normally have poor eyesight and depend more on smell than sight to get around. Your hedgie should do just fine even being blind.


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

So interesting! Since it has become part of this thread I was wondering if anyone has extensive knowledge on this? I've been surprised by the number of people on HC that have or have had in the past a blind hedgehog (one or both eyes). I know hedgies heavily rely on their sense of smell...leads me to wonder if therefore the species is more prone to blindness...if that makes sense haha. Any thoughts?


----------



## stringmouse (Feb 3, 2012)

sklock65 said:


> So interesting! Since it has become part of this thread I was wondering if anyone has extensive knowledge on this? I've been surprised by the number of people on HC that have or have had in the past a blind hedgehog (one or both eyes). I know hedgies heavily rely on their sense of smell...leads me to wonder if therefore the species is more prone to blindness...if that makes sense haha. Any thoughts?


Well they are prone to injury to their eyes because of the way they are situated in the skull. They can even pop out of the sockets. As far as blindness though, I'm not sure there is any evidence that they are more susceptible just because their eyesight is poor. Interesting thought, though.

I'm glad you figured out what the issue was, OP. I wouldn't worry too much about your hedgehog's quality of life. I think he'll be fine as long as you don't change his cage around. And you can maybe look into some stronger smelling treats for him!


----------

